# Best cover version



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2016)

A little tiff occurred on the Prince thread regarding a certain cover version of one of his songs.  Rather than drag that thread off topic, thought I'd start a new one.  Simple question; what's your best cover version of a song.

I'll toss this one in to start it off; a classic track, given a new twist whilst retaining a faithfulness to the original and performed at a tribute show to the original band in the presence of the remaining band members with a familial link to the missing band member.  I loved the original, but I prefer the cover version;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFxOaDeJmXk


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 24, 2016)

Even Dylan thought that this version was better. Good enough for me. 
[video=youtube_share;TLV4_xaYynY]http://youtu.be/TLV4_xaYynY[/video]


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 24, 2016)

That's quite spooky. I'd been thinking about starting a similar topic having listened to Disturbed's version of Sound of Silence all last week on radio 2.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2016)

Jimi's All Along the Watchtower probably gets my vote too, but here's a good one:

[video=youtube;tg-wiGlmQZg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg-wiGlmQZg[/video]


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2016)

There's a cover of Sound of Silence going round https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4

It's by Disturbed and I'm loving it!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 24, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			A little tiff occurred on the Prince thread regarding a certain cover version of one of his songs.  Rather than drag that thread off topic, thought I'd start a new one.  Simple question; what's your best cover version of a song.

I'll toss this one in to start it off; a classic track, given a new twist whilst retaining a faithfulness to the original and performed at a tribute show to the original band in the presence of the remaining band members with a familial link to the missing band member.  I loved the original, but I prefer the cover version;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFxOaDeJmXk

Click to expand...

Absolutely love that version, only song that comes close is below;
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dgVGaUrlXMM

Great thread by the way matey and hope you're feeling better.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Off the top of my head...

Jose Gonzalez's heartbeats is way better than the knifes original. Totally different songs, no idea how he came up with his version after hearing theirs?


----------



## phil78 (Apr 24, 2016)

i think this is my favourite, although I love some of the covers on Nirvana's unplugged album.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-zDTanpY9Q


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 24, 2016)

One of my favourites has always been The Byrd's cover of Dylan's Mr Tanbourine Man. Here's an old and creaking clip.

[video=youtube_share;uPqAvgN6Tyw]http://youtu.be/uPqAvgN6Tyw[/video]


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 24, 2016)

[video=youtube;o3JsU3ojg_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3JsU3ojg_A[/video]


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 24, 2016)

or 


[video=youtube;HKnxmkOAj88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKnxmkOAj88[/video]


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2016)

This thread has me thinking.... here's another....

[video=youtube;AvxJ0TVvVzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvxJ0TVvVzE[/video]


----------



## PieMan (Apr 24, 2016)

Jeff Buckley 'Hallelujah' and Jimi Hendrix 'All Along the Watchtower' are superb. Another one also enjoying Disturbed's Sound of Silence. A shout out too to Gary Jules 'Mad World'.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 24, 2016)

Johnny Cash - American IV - the whole album with Hurt as the standout amongst some very difficult to choose between tracks:

[video=youtube;o22eIJDtKho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho[/video]


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 24, 2016)

And for something completely different. Here's "Iron Man" like you wouldn't believe.

[video=youtube;tNLHOTn81Cw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNLHOTn81Cw[/video]


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			And for something completely different. Here's "Iron Man" like you wouldn't believe.
		
Click to expand...

Yikes - well I stuck it for 2 mins but that belongs in the "worst cover versions" thread!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 24, 2016)

its got to be jerry and the pacemakers version of ,youll never walk alone .


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm not sure that anything is going to beat All Along the Watchtower but these were the two that immediately jumped into my head when I read the OP:

The wonderful Siouxsie with Dear Prudence (and the added bonus of course that Robert Smith played on this)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6rrTROoZIw

And then a more recent one, a cover of the Arctic Monkeys I Bet You Look Good on the Dancefloor by the band Baby Charles. Starts off a bit average but wait for her to start singing!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o7e66ZmGd4

Honourable mention for the Bauhaus version of Ziggy as well. And having mentioned Siouxsie, the Cure and Bauhaus in one post, no prizes for guessing what colour clothes I was wearing in the 80s ...


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 24, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yikes - well I stuck it for 2 mins but that belongs in the "worst cover versions" thread!
		
Click to expand...

That's jazz!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			That's jazz! 

Click to expand...

Yeah.... jazz is just wrong.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 24, 2016)

How about this one then?

[video=youtube;XZVpR3Pk-r8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZVpR3Pk-r8[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			And for something completely different. Here's "Iron Man" like you wouldn't believe.

[video=youtube;tNLHOTn81Cw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNLHOTn81Cw[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I need to investigate that band, they sound pretty awesome.

Staying with the Black Sabbath theme I'm going for Pantera - Planet Caravan


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I need to investigate that band, they sound pretty awesome.

Staying with the Black Sabbath theme I'm going for Pantera - Planet Caravan
		
Click to expand...

What about The Dickies version of Paranoid...?


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 24, 2016)

Imurg said:



			There's a cover of Sound of Silence going round https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4

It's by Disturbed and I'm loving it!
		
Click to expand...

This is the correct answer to this thread! Not really much of a Disturbed fan but this is absolutely epic:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2016)

Rolf Harris - Stairway to Heaven

You can close the thread now


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2016)

If we are having multiple nominations then I'll toss this in;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCrlyX6XbTU



pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely love that version, only song that comes close is below;
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dgVGaUrlXMM

Great thread by the way matey and hope you're feeling better.
		
Click to expand...

Good choice Paul, like that, and yes I'm now heading the right way, thanks.




PieMan said:



			Jeff Buckley 'Hallelujah' and Jimi Hendrix 'All Along the Watchtower' are superb. Another one also enjoying Disturbed's Sound of Silence. A shout out too to Gary Jules 'Mad World'.
		
Click to expand...

I can't think of a version of Hallelujah that I like but the other three are all good shouts.



drive4show said:



			Rolf Harris - Stairway to Heaven

You can close the thread now  

Click to expand...

Where's Fragger when you need him; Gordon, that deserves an infraction! :temper:


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Peter Frampton with his version of While my Guitar Gently Weeps.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KasR2lVvr2M


----------



## Snelly (Apr 24, 2016)

Cowboy Junkies version of Sweet Jane is blissful.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 24, 2016)

Joe Cocker for me but I think this is a pretty good cover.
[video=youtube;wDe60CbIagg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDe60CbIagg[/video]


----------



## chrisd (Apr 24, 2016)

Imurg said:



			There's a cover of Sound of Silence going round https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4

It's by Disturbed and I'm loving it!
		
Click to expand...


I hadn't seen this before but I have to agree, it's different and awesome


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I'm not sure that anything is going to beat All Along the Watchtower but these were the two that immediately jumped into my head when I read the OP:

The wonderful Siouxsie with Dear Prudence (and the added bonus of course that Robert Smith played on this)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6rrTROoZIw =quote]

my favorite is the Cocteau Twins version of Tim Bucklys "Song to the Siren"
		
Click to expand...


----------



## jdpjamesp (Apr 25, 2016)

I absolutely love the Postmodern Jukebox on Youtube. Loads of good covers, great voices. They would be a lot better I'm sure if they did proper recordings, but for one-shot tracks they're very good indeed. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCORIeT1hk6tYBuntEXsguLg


----------



## Three (Apr 25, 2016)

Play this as loud as possible 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=RDAMfE2Se4r9w&params=OALAAQE%3D&v=AMfE2Se4r9w


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2016)

I've just heard the Disturbed cover on the radio, how good is that!?!?!?

Think I'll be checking them out on Spotify


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I've just heard the Disturbed cover on the radio, how good is that!?!?!?

Think I'll be checking them out on Spotify  

Click to expand...


Ha ha. We just had the same discussion at work, we have R2 on in our factory. Do you think someone got them to do a S & G song for a dare? Brilliantly done though. Another vote for Mr Hendrix from me.


----------



## njc1973 (Apr 25, 2016)

Try Assembly Required- Jolene or Save Tonight
Steve Acho- Bleeding Love
Matchbox 20- Time After Time
Seether- Careless Whispers


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 25, 2016)

[video=youtube;xr8ol8ufSRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr8ol8ufSRg[/video]


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			A little tiff occurred on the Prince thread regarding a certain cover version of one of his songs.  Rather than drag that thread off topic, thought I'd start a new one.  Simple question; what's your best cover version of a song.

I'll toss this one in to start it off; a classic track, given a new twist whilst retaining a faithfulness to the original and performed at a tribute show to the original band in the presence of the remaining band members with a familial link to the missing band member.  I loved the original, but I prefer the cover version;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFxOaDeJmXk

Click to expand...

i don't think it was a tiff at all i was joking around


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Apr 25, 2016)

Posted this before but still think it's one of Metallica's finest moments

[video=youtube_share;Rz-ZdCEHbao]https://youtu.be/Rz-ZdCEHbao[/video]


----------



## Snelly (Apr 25, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Posted this before but still think it's one of Metallica's finest moments

[video=youtube_share;Rz-ZdCEHbao]https://youtu.be/Rz-ZdCEHbao[/video]
		
Click to expand...

One of my favourites - awesome track...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			i don't think it was a tiff at all i was joking around
		
Click to expand...

Tiff was being polite; a couple of your comments came across as damned rude and re-reading the thread I suspect some others felt the same.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tiff was being polite; a couple of your comments came across as damned rude and re-reading the thread I suspect some others felt the same.  

Click to expand...

what was Rude?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 25, 2016)

Most of Joe Cocker's biggest hits!

Quite a few of Rod Stewart's ones as well! Particularly 'Have I Told You Lately'

Whitney Houston's 'I will always love you'

And maybe Eric Clapton's acoustic 'cover' of Layla!!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 25, 2016)

Dillinger Escape Plan covering "Come to Daddy" by Aphex Twin is one to get the blood pumping...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlKN6h6eOoU

Cancer Bats covering "Sabotage" by The Beastie Boys is also a good one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrlPuveLAAw


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 25, 2016)

Darts version of Duke of earl


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 25, 2016)

Guns n Roses-Dust in the wind. 
Gaslight Anthem-Baba O'riley.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm a big Bowie fan, was honestly gutted when he died in January. One of my favourite tunes of his is Sound and Vision. I also like Beck.

Only discovered this is January and love it, possibly more than the original. Listen thru headphones.

[video=youtube;XyO5MRTbL2s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyO5MRTbL2s[/video]


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 25, 2016)

Pet Shop Boys - "Always on my mind"
and live ...
Erasure - "Gimme a man after midnight"


----------



## drewster (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdUHxFKCQBs


Sisters of Mercy - Jolene (link above)


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 25, 2016)

Goo goo muck, the original https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3Io_5CEMiI

 then the Cramps version, for all you gucci bag carriers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80Ugss6eWF4


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 25, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Johnny Cash - American IV - the whole album with Hurt as the standout amongst some very difficult to choose between tracks:

[video=youtube;o22eIJDtKho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Hurt is the right answer...


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b31L4P7G5j8

A bit of 80's brilliance


----------



## Val (Apr 26, 2016)

Heard one today Lemmonheads - Mrs Robinson.


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2016)

For You - Manfred Mann's Earth Band (original Springsteen)

also mentions for :
Only One Woman - Alien  (original Marbles, written by the Bee Gees)
Ride like the Wind - Saxon (original Christopher Cross)


----------



## MarkE (Apr 26, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hurt is the right answer...
		
Click to expand...

^^^^:thup:


----------



## user2010 (Apr 26, 2016)

Smooth Criminal by Alien Ant Farm, way better than Jacko`s version.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 27, 2016)

Just listening to Ken Bruce this morning and he played this one;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXb5wRktFhY


----------



## lobthewedge (Apr 27, 2016)

Radiohead did a great cover of the Bond theme 'Nobody Does it Better' for an MTV live show back in the day.

Its on youtube, just not able to put the link up at the moment, happy for someone to oblige.


----------



## shewy (Apr 27, 2016)

I quite like the radio 1 live lounge sessions where loads have done cover versions, quite like the supermassive black hole cover by some girl (can't remember)
Also Radiohead covering the Smiths and Weezer covering Radiohead, to many to mention really. Oh and Nirvana the man who stole the world.


----------



## Val (Apr 27, 2016)

shewy said:



			I quite like the radio 1 live lounge sessions where loads have done cover versions, quite like the supermassive black hole cover by some girl (can't remember)
Also Radiohead covering the Smiths and Weezer covering Radiohead, to many to mention really. Oh and Nirvana the man who stole the world.
		
Click to expand...

Live Lounge had some great (and crap) covers. Arctic Monkeys did a cover of Amy Winehouse Back to Black which was superb and likewise The Fratellis doing Hotel Yorba.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh! How could I forget Dub Side Of The Moon? I absolutely love this in its entirety. 

[video=youtube;VJEZWsnIECo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJEZWsnIECo[/video]


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 27, 2016)

shewy said:



			Oh and Nirvana the man who stole the world.
		
Click to expand...

So good you got the name wrong.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 27, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Oh! How could I forget Dub Side Of The Moon? I absolutely love this in its entirety.
		
Click to expand...

That's caused me to remember this:

[video=youtube;Vi7A0FxgRJc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi7A0FxgRJc[/video]


----------

